# Post-Apocalyptic Costume



## VoltageCaek (Jul 27, 2011)

This is my first costume that hasn't taken me longer than one afternoon and a single trip to the thrift store. The idea came from when I got the gas mask at the Midwest Haunters Convention, and it has just built from that.

I didn't get pictures right at the beginning, but there isn't much to it. The 3 tanks are old fire extinguishers that I spray painted and JB-welded together, the hoses are from a sleep-apnea machine and some flashlights, the valves are all from flea markets, there is some PVC for random little bits, an old external frame backpack harness, and the rust is a product called Brutal Rust (Which is amazing and super easy.) The weathering isn't done, and it isn't close to being finished. I'll post images as the work comes along.

The Tanks: 









The Brutal Rust Paint:









How They are Attached to the Harness:









The Valve Pieces:









The GP-5 Gas Mask: 









The Mask Attachment:









Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it looks AWESOME so far.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

That is going to be so crazy! Can't wait to see it finished! 


Looking at that Brutal Rust site, and I have to say, they are really proud of that product where the price is concerned. Cool idea, but wow, $120 a gallon! I think I'll stick to my methods of faux rust.


----------



## VoltageCaek (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the comments! 
My dad got me the sample kit, the 8 oz. or however much it was, and I think it was 20 bucks. It goes a long way too, I still have half a container.
I forgot to mention, I need some ideas on the cloths to go with it. I'm imagining some kind of jacket with leather-reinforced joints, but I don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you have finished costume pics??


----------

